# Scanner problem, quite odd, please help... [SOLVED]

## fritte

I've got a Plustek OpticSlim 2400 USB scanner here, and it's not working as I want it to. Check this out:

This is what I get when I use the command line 'scanimage' program:

http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scanimagecmdline8jq.png

As you can see, no problem there.

However, both xsane and kooka fails miserably! 

Preview in Kooka: http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kookapreview7hn.png

Preview in xsane: http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xsanepreview0nn.png

First I though that hey, maybe it's the preview option that messes things up. So I ran scanimage again, with the '--preview' option, here's the result:

http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xsanepreview0nn.png

As you can see, it wasn't so. scanimage --preview works great.

But wait, there's more!  :Smile: 

I also noticed these peculiarities:

1) When I do "preview" in xsane or kooka, the scanner "head" only covers up about 1/4 of 

the scan area. When I scan (or preview) with scanimage, it covers the whole scanner but it also moves about 4 times as fast. So there seems to be something that makes xsane and kooka not getting the scan area right.

2) If I try to scan properly (not a preview) with kooka or xscan, the scanner head first moves through the entire scanner and then... how shall I put this... tries to eat its way out! It makes a really unpleasant sound.

3) Previously, I've also tried using xscanimage (I belive it was called), on an older Gentoo installation, and that worked flawlessly.

So... any ideas? Oh yeah, the sane backend in question is "gt68xx". I'm using libusb, udev and genkernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6. In fact, the entire system is just installed from scratch in the last couple of days.

I'd really appreciate any help on this. Perhaps I should report it as a bug? Thanks!Last edited by fritte on Fri Aug 05, 2005 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LoDown

Don't know if this will help at all, but worth a try: http://www.sane-project.org/old-archive/2001-02/0089.html

----------

## fritte

 *LoDown wrote:*   

> Don't know if this will help at all, but worth a try: http://www.sane-project.org/old-archive/2001-02/0089.html

 

Well, it didn't. But I appreciate the effort!

In fact, I found the error and a newer version of the gt68xx backend sources needs to be patched into the sane-backends ebuild. I've filed a bug about it:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101248

----------

## fritte

The helpful maintainer has now fixed this by creating a -r3 release of sane-backends with a newer patch of the gt68xx-sources!

----------

## karafeka

Sorry for using this topic, but I have similar problem.

I scan with umax astra net ia101, using plustek driver. Everything was working fine, until now.

When scanning with xsane (or with openoffice scan) I get black picture (because lamp doesn't turn on, but why?) and scanner just stops after few seconds (in middle of parking it's head).

When scanning with scanimage from terminal, lamp is on, scanner doesn't stops and scanned picture is fine.

I am using sane-backends 1.0.18 and xsane 0.944. 

Does somebody have any clue, why scanning with scaneimage works, and with xsane doesn't?

----------

## fallen

you linked to the xscan preview twice

----------

## karafeka

fallen, explain a bit.

I thing the problem is in USB_SUSPEND option in kernel. There is many reports, that enabling this options causes scanners not to work with gui's, because they go to sleep. 

Few days back I compiled kernel (2.6.20) with this option.  Now I have two entries in grub, old and new (with usb suspend enabled) version. But problem is, that if I boot with old kernel i have still problem with scanning.

----------

## silon

I'm using a Canon LIDE 25, sane-backends-1.0.18-r2 and plustek.  I have no problems scanning with scanimage, but absolutely black images when using kooka or xsane.

I've downgraded xsane to 1.0.17 and added SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" with no avail.  I've tried recompiling the kernel 2.6.21-r4 without usb_suspend with the same results.

Is there a potential workaround(I wonder to myself.  This is a work laptop)?

Perhaps, here:  http://www.nabble.com/USB-Problems-with-Ubuntu---workaround-t4260039.html

A bit much.  I haven't tried it yet and frankly I don't have any issues using scanimage.  Still, would be nice.

XP through VMware doesn't have an issue with GUI scan apps, though.  I will *not* attempt a cli scan.  Principles, you know.

*#*#*SNIP*#*#*

Judging by what I've had a chance to eye today, I'm not sure whether this thread should indeed be marked SOLVED.

----------

## karafeka

I managed to find a solution.

For black images:

I emerged cvs version of sane-backends.

But I still had problem with scanner head stoping when parking.

Then I patched kernel (hub.c) with this patchhttp://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/2/438 and compiled it again. 

Now scanning works without any problem.

Maybe only patch fixes both problems...

----------

